# Activate while using ICS ROM?



## voodoo808 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've got an ICS ROM loaded on to my Fassy and I need to activate the phone again... accept when you try to activate ( by calling *228) there is no number pad to follow the instructions to activate.

Anyone know a way to by-pass or any other trick?


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Many ways have been posted.......

However, the easiest

*22890 - Activates
*22891 - Uodates Roaming.


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

voodoo808 said:


> I've got an ICS ROM loaded on to my Fassy and I need to activate the phone again... accept when you try to activate ( by calling *228) there is no number pad to follow the instructions to activate
> Anyone know a way to by-pass or any other trick?


What I did was use pauses to stretch it out. Like *228,,,,,,,,1. Got that from searching around the boards 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greatdaneduke (May 21, 2012)

This g ot me a few times. Just dial, do not worry about dialing the options. Just let it go, you will hear music then a response telling you your phone has been programmed and activated. 
Sounds to good to be true.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## dxer2001 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you're not getting a dial pad i would say to reflash your rom and try again. Check the md5 to make sure your download didn't get cutoff or something.


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

dxer2001 said:


> If you're not getting a dial pad i would say to reflash your rom and try again. Check the md5 to make sure your download didn't get cutoff or something.


I saw some people suggested to create a speed dial...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

OhioYJ said:


> Many ways have been posted.......
> 
> However, the easiest
> 
> ...


This isn't working for me. Us Cell Mez running ICS build 15.

Any advice?


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

over on the cyanogen mesmerize part of the forum, some guy suggested calling 911 to get 'er activated. i wouldn't recommend doing it that way often though. also, make sure data is enabled as well as data roaming and the system select is automatic.


----------

